# GPU3 client anytime soon?



## Fitseries3 (Oct 16, 2009)

in the nvidia fermi demos they where using F@H GPU3 client.

anyone have any info?


----------



## bogmali (Oct 16, 2009)

From what I've read on EVGA, they are still in beta form. Would love to get my hands on them though to test


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Oct 17, 2009)

It looks like GPU3 assigns a client to the individual clusters within the GPU(multiple clients per GPU)? I wonder how Fahmon would monitor this kind of work(by GPU or by cluster/client)?


----------



## I see SPY! (Oct 17, 2009)

I really hope that ATI users will get more love this time. It's not fair to have a card like a 4850 doing less than half the ppd of a 8800gt


----------



## BraveSoul (Oct 21, 2009)

I see SPY! said:


> I really hope that ATI users will get more love this time. It's not fair to have a card like a 4850 doing less than half the ppd of a 8800gt


with u on this one  
---------------------------------------
share your ATI 5xxx results here|what is ur favorite 4x4 game|what video cards have you owned


----------



## WhiteLotus (Oct 21, 2009)

Well that's up to ATI to work with F@H to make it work better, nothing to do with cards themselves. Or so i am led to believe.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 21, 2009)

there was no official/confirmed word on whether gpu3 was used, or that a beta even exists or that fermi was used


----------



## BraveSoul (Nov 6, 2009)

any news leaks or rumors?


----------

